# Question récurrente jamais résolue : récupérer des fichiers



## danbb (14 Avril 2010)

Oui, je sais , la question a été posée plusieurs fois mais je n'ai rien trouvé de probant sur Google ou le forum ... (beaucoup de bla bla mais pas de réponses précises !!...)
Et puis, il y a peut être du nouveau ?...
Par erreur (??) un de mes dossiers s'est retrouvé dans la corbeille qui , bien sur, a été vidée...
Existe t'il des logiciels gratuits permettant de le récupérer ? 
Bien qu'important, il ne vaut pas la dépense d'un logiciel du commerce....
Pour windows, je sais que c'est faisable facilement (je l'ai pratiqué), mais ça semble moins évident pour mac..
Merci d'avance
Dan


----------



## r e m y (14 Avril 2010)

Ca a dû être dit 1027 fois depuis le début de l'année (et j'ai perdu le déccompte des années précédentes)

PhotoRec avec le tutorial de DosJones (téléchargeable en pdf)

Je te laisse rechercher les liens....


----------



## koeklin (14 Avril 2010)

Allez en voilà  déjà un :
http://dosjones.free.fr/Infos/Tuto.pdf
Allez, plus qu'un lien à trouver


----------



## danbb (21 Avril 2010)

Merci pour les réponses
Dan


----------

